#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Engineering Firm Design/Engineering Practices/Standards/Manuals

## insult2injury

There are several standards/manuals/practices from large engineering firms that have been scattered throughout the forum.  I enjoy seeing howother companies do their work....and sometimes learn something new.



I know that I have seen some from Exxon/Shell/etc.   Let's see if we can consolidate those as well as get some new posts/links for the power, process, and petrochem industries.  Thanks in advance.See More: Engineering Firm Design/Engineering Practices/Standards/Manuals

----------


## uday_p31

i am looking for engineering practices/standards from TOYO & UDHE. Pls if  som1 can share these.

thanks

----------


## ask

dear INSULT 
PLEASE COLLECT ALL THE LINKS AND POST IT IN A SINGLE POST

AND PLEASE DONT ADD INSULT TO INJURY

----------


## aseptman

yes i agree

----------


## Niaz

so dear insult2injury can share Engineering Firm Design/Engineering Practices/Standards/Manuals from any renowned switchgear manufacturer (Panel Builder) company?
specifically one which is involved in Low Voltage Panels (ATS/AMF, Synchronizing, Distribution, MCCs..etc Panel) and Control Relay Panels for substation.

I would appreciate if any one else also could share.

----------


## polaris44

some manuals from toyo:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## thaihy

> some manuals from toyo:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks, Polaris44

----------


## venkateshs_g

Thanks Polaris

----------


## mirro

thx guys

----------


## aragorn

Thanks polaris 44

----------


## Niaz

guys anybody can post Engineering Firm Design/Practice/Standards/Manuals for any renowned Panel Builder company??

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## dso

CH2M Hill / Worley Parsons / Black & Veatch? anybody

See More: Engineering Firm Design/Engineering Practices/Standards/Manuals

----------


## kunthop

Dear polaris44,

Could you please re-upload Toyo manuals, since the links looks like already dead

----------


## Budiana

thank you very much

----------


## Kamran Arif

hello, 
thanks for your previous assistance. i further want to know, can u please guide me any code or standard that covers the selection of sump pump capacity. please note that i am in the phase of designing two 5000MT phos acid storage thanks. Therefore, i need to evaluate the capacity of sump pump required.

----------


## saraswatapalit

Please help by sending the toyo electrical design guide..Please help..Thanks in advance..

----------


## aperfecrcircle

hi there anyone have some material for study english.

----------


## finiteinjustice

Dear polaris....

your link for toyo manuals is down.....plz. re-upload or kindly send me a new link at javed.mahammed@nrl.co.in or finiteinjustice@gmail.com......its urgent......i hope you don't for the trouble.....

"J"

----------


## finiteinjustice

Dear polaris....

your link for toyo manuals is down.....plz. re-upload or kindly send me a new link at javed.mahammed@nrl.co.in or finiteinjustice@gmail.com......its urgent......i hope you don't for the trouble.....

"J"

----------


## polaris44

> Dear polaris....
> 
> your link for toyo manuals is down.....plz. re-upload or kindly send me a new link at javed.mahammed@nrl.co.in or finiteinjustice@gmail.com......its urgent......i hope you don't for the trouble.....
> 
> "J"



try this:



```
http://www.mediafire.com/?21xyn62rheyv2ca
```

----------


## finiteinjustice

Thanks a lot Polaris for your prompt response.....I am able to download now.....

"J"

----------


## finiteinjustice

Polaris........

Do you have UOP/ Udhe/ Chevron/ Haldor Topsoe standards.....can you upload or provide any link......Thanks in advance...

----------


## finiteinjustice

Polaris........

Do you have UOP/ Udhe/ Chevron/ Haldor Topsoe standards.....can you upload or provide any link......Thanks in advance...

----------


## aevor

Polaris, thank you again for everything you do. We so much appreciate it.

See More: Engineering Firm Design/Engineering Practices/Standards/Manuals

----------


## f81aa

polaris44, thank you very much





> try this:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> http://www.mediafire.com/?21xyn62rheyv2ca
> ```

----------


## feng chzh

Dear polaris44,

Could you please re-upload Toyo manuals, since the links looks like already dead

----------


## finiteinjustice

Does anybody have TOYO complete piping material specification.....I need it urgently.......Any help is greatly appreciated.....

"jmd"

----------


## sghuge

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## finiteinjustice

Thanks a lot for the support...but i want H-103 (TOYO PMS).....if you have plz. upload.....thanks in advance....

----------


## gtpol57

1994 Edition **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## finiteinjustice

Many thanks for uploading the doc.....i have not yet downloaded it...once i see it, i will came back with comments if required...thanks again....

"jmd"

----------


## finiteinjustice

Kindly upload attachments-1 to 9 of Toyo spec H-103.

Sorry for the trouble & thanks in advance

"jmd"

----------


## khalid655

Dear Polaris44 .............................................

you are always grat.

----------


## gtpol57

> Kindly upload attachments-1 to 9 of Toyo spec H-103.
> 
> Sorry for the trouble & thanks in advance
> 
> "jmd"



You can find the attachments at the end of the H-103E pdf file (pages 11 to 35)

----------


## finiteinjustice

Hi gtpol57.....

I have checked the attachments.....it is not complete.....complete document runs in around 300 pages....thats why i requested for the document to be uploaded in the first place.....anyway thanks a lot for checking on my behalf.......

"jmd"

----------


## sppmaster

Does anyone have any API standards? 
I need this one.


American Petroleum Institute, Manual of Petroleum Measurement StandardsSee More: Engineering Firm Design/Engineering Practices/Standards/Manuals

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## mr_296

:i need your help with these standard
bs en 818-7
bs en 13157
bs en iso 1837
bs en 13155 2003
bs en 14502 2005
bs iso 2330
bs 3726
bs 5777
bs iso 22915
bs iso 5766
bs en iso 3691-1

----------


## srihari5043

Thanks

----------


## jbond1108

can you post the bp standard?

----------


## mcburns

Thanks a lot indeed

----------


## Alroman

Thanks

----------


## arnel_ado

thanks.

----------


## Shivani1983

Thanks Polaris

----------


## normalboyy

Thanks

----------

